
5 Useful Tricks You Didn't Know for Git - tonatiuh
https://densitylabs.io/blog/5-useful-tricks-you-didn%27t-know-for-git
======
blakesterz
Those are pretty handy! I use git every single day, and have for about 6 or 7
years now. I still don't feel like I understand it well. I'm no expert,
there's a million things it does I don't use, I screw something up and can't
figure out how to undue (Why can't I just command-z?), but somehow it's one of
the most important parts of my job. I can't imagine going back to CVS.

Docker's the same way, but I feel even more ignorant when I start digging in
there. I mean I get it, but it still seems mostly like magic most of the time.

------
Zren
Hmm, don't really need the date. Git has `--oneline` to print things condense,
though I guess you wanted an example of custom formatting.

    
    
        * acfb7b0 (HEAD -> master) local commit not pushed
        * e79a979 (origin/master) Merge pull request #1 from OtherDude/master
        |\  
        | * 38c5e19 Updated translation status
        |/  
        * 014d564 (tag: v65) tabify
    

I use `lg` for this, and `lga` to print all branches. `ff` to pull the latest
stuff.

    
    
        [alias]
            lg = log --oneline --graph
            lga = log --oneline --graph --all
            ff = pull --ff-only origin master

------
jsight
That last tip is really fantastic. I've often sort-of improvised it with git
blame, but this is really what I've been looking for.

~~~
tonatiuh
Glad it helped you!

